# Penne weekend



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

Hi

My wife and I are spending a weekend in Penne from Friday 14th April to the Monday. The purpose of the trip is to see if we like Penne and see what the town has to offer as we are looking to move to Abruzzo and most properties we are viewing are around this area.

I am 55 and my wife is 45 - we are just starting this exploration with a view to moving to the area later this year. We are from the UK and, unfortunaltely, cannot yet speak any Italian. 

If anyone or couple has any spare time to meet up maybe for an evening meal to share their experience we would really welcome the opportunity to find out more about the Town and living in Italy. We are really keen to hear about other ex-pat's experiences and how to approach certain activities. making some friends before we even move would be even better.

Many thanks


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

hi there I live about 30 minutes from penne and moved to abruzzo 7 years ago if you want to contact me I would be happy to give you any information I can. best wishes, sheila


----------



## pudd 2 (Dec 10, 2008)

kdalts said:


> Hi
> 
> My wife and I are spending a weekend in Penne from Friday 14th April to the Monday. The purpose of the trip is to see if we like Penne and see what the town has to offer as we are looking to move to Abruzzo and most properties we are viewing are around this area.
> 
> ...


hi we came to abruzzo to retire at the same age as you , but one thing I would say to you ,a weekend does not exist in abruzzo . itsto short and you and you will gaine nothing only frustraition .
Abruzzo is a big spread out area with good and bad terane land slides in some areas and eathqages in others , you need to spend at least a week in each area ie teremo aq or chieti before you can make a descion not a distaster 
we have been here 12 years and just by pure luck have found a good area with good hospitals good roads and a cheap ryanare arport nere , take your time houses here don't sell quik they will be here for years to come , this is a land of you like it you stay , you cant buy a house and exspect to sell it at a profit if you don't like it or the area . take your time


----------



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

pudd 2 said:


> hi we came to abruzzo to retire at the same age as you , but one thing I would say to you ,a weekend does not exist in abruzzo . itsto short and you and you will gaine nothing only frustraition .
> Abruzzo is a big spread out area with good and bad terane land slides in some areas and eathqages in others , you need to spend at least a week in each area ie teremo aq or chieti before you can make a descion not a distaster
> we have been here 12 years and just by pure luck have found a good area with good hospitals good roads and a cheap ryanare arport nere , take your time houses here don't sell quik they will be here for years to come , this is a land of you like it you stay , you cant buy a house and exspect to sell it at a profit if you don't like it or the area . take your time


Thanks for your reply and the good advice. It is not our first trip to the area and we wont make any rushed decisions. We will keep the forum updated with our progress


----------



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

sheilamarsco said:


> hi there I live about 30 minutes from penne and moved to abruzzo 7 years ago if you want to contact me I would be happy to give you any information I can. best wishes, sheila


Hi Sheila, thanks for your reply. We are going to be staying in Loreto Aprutino and any advice you could give us would be gratefully received thanks. If you could send a private message that would be great

Thanks


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

I've sent a pm if you don't receive it let me know and i'll try again


----------



## kdalts (Mar 18, 2014)

sheilamarsco said:


> I've sent a pm if you don't receive it let me know and i'll try again


Thanks sheila but i have not received it. Could you try again?

Thanks


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

have sent another message hope it works this time


----------



## sheilamarsco (Jul 2, 2010)

kdalts said:


> Thanks sheila but i have not received it. Could you try again?
> 
> Thanks


have sent another message if this doesn't work why not try sending me a pm and then i'll reply to that


----------

